# Kassler, zeigt her eure Bikes!



## der_raubfisch (7. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich war heute wieder ausgiebig mit meinem Bike unterwegs!





Mich interessiert, was für Bikes noch so in Kassel rumfahren! Deshalb mache ich mal den Anfang! Es ist ein 02er Klein Attitude Race mit derzeit 9,5kg, Tendenz fallend!


Auf der Wunschliste stehen dieses Jahr noch:

-Avid Ultimate V-Brakes mit Kooka Hebel
- XTR 2007 Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Umwerfer
- Tune LRS
- Carbon Lenker (Synatace Duraflite o.ä.)
- Alu und -Titanschrauben
- CB Eggbeater SL

Dürften dann unter 9kg werden!


Mfg der_raubfisch


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Juni 2007)

sehr schoenes rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wollt ihr eure Bikes nicht zeigen? Erst am Samstag stand vor Radsport Bornmann ein Scott Ransom Ltd! Ihr habt doch coole Bikes, also zeigt sie!!!



MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## enasnI (11. Juni 2007)

Kasseler.


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. Juni 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Kasseler.



Sorry, da fällt mir nur ein "Warum sind die Kasseler Biker immer so unfreundlich"! antwortet hier keiner wegen einem blöden Schreibfehler??? Also bitte!


ZEIGT HER EURE BIKES!!!!!!!


MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Ilon (11. Juni 2007)

Hab kein schönes von meinem Bike, ist halt ein Giant Trance 1 von 2007. Wenn Juri eins von meinem hat darf er es aber gerne hier rein setzten.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juni 2007)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Sorry, da fällt mir nur ein "Warum sind die Kasseler Biker immer so unfreundlich"! antwortet hier keiner wegen einem blöden Schreibfehler??? Also bitte!
> 
> 
> ZEIGT HER EURE BIKES!!!!!!!
> ...



vllt. weil es etwas aus der allseits bekannten werbung von mein auto, mein haus, .... hat?


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,

sorry kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Ich bin normalerweise im Leichtbau Forum aktiv und da ist das kein Thema!
Also bitte her mit euren Drahteseln!


MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## enasnI (13. Juni 2007)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Sorry, da fällt mir nur ein "Warum sind die Kasseler Biker immer so unfreundlich"! antwortet hier keiner wegen einem blöden Schreibfehler??? Also bitte!
> 
> 
> ZEIGT HER EURE BIKES!!!!!!!
> ...



Einer muss doch das Klischee erfüllen. :/

Ach, aber ein Foto habe ich wirklich da:


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

Damit hier mal n paar mehr reinkommen. Das ist mein Schülerbike. Ich hoffe das bald ein neues in den Keller kommt. Aber dafür muss man erstmal genug Geld haben.


----------



## Riding Cat (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab auch eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,


schaut doch alles gut aus!!!

@ riding cat:

Dein Klein Pulse gefällt mir sehr, hätte mir letztes Jahr fast den gleichen Rahmen gekauft! Fährst du das Bike denn noch?


MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## daniel77 (4. Juli 2007)

Mein Hardtail, mittlerweile aber mit WCS Vorbau/Lenker und Conti Speed King 2,1":








Mein Fully poste ich wenn es neue Pic`s gibt


----------



## Riding Cat (4. Juli 2007)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> @ riding cat:
> ...



Gelegentlich, das Biest ist doch recht bockig geworden mit der Mag 21 SL und gefühlten 20mm Federweg


----------



## 66 OLaF (7. Oktober 2007)

Moin , ich komme aus Hann.Münden ich fahre mit nen Norco Rampage 07 rum


----------



## 66 OLaF (14. Oktober 2007)

So da is es ja ma als Pic :http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00811gn7.jpg


----------



## Jehoover (14. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein Miststück

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 66 OLaF (14. Oktober 2007)

Wie viel wiegt dein Miststück


----------



## Jehoover (14. Oktober 2007)

66 OLaF schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt dein Miststück



mit tasche, pedalen usw. also fahrbereit ca. 11 KG


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Oktober 2007)

Hm, da passen meine Bikes jetzt vom Stil nicht ganz so dazu, hier aber trotzdem die Pics:

Nicolai Ufo ST:






Rocky Mountain Switch SL:


----------



## 66 OLaF (16. Oktober 2007)

Sind sehr schick deine Bikes !
Was sind den an dem Rocky für Teile??


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Blumen ;-)

Gabel : Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA  
Dämpfer : DT Swiss 210 SL 
Bremsen : Hope M4 203 / 180 mm 
Steuersatz : Hope gold 
Schaltwerk : Sram X.9 
Kurbelgarnitur + Innenlager : Truvativ Holzfeller Triple + Truvativ 
Sattelspanner : Hope gold 
Hinterradachse : Hope gold
Sattel : Funn 
Vorbau : Syncros Race DH  
Lenker : Truvativ Holzfeller


----------



## 66 OLaF (17. Oktober 2007)

Schick Schick die Teile


----------



## cannondaleRR (13. Dezember 2007)

Servus Biker,

schöne Maschinen habt ihr da!

Ich fahre ein 2005er Cannondale Jekyll in schwarz. 

Bilder und eine genaue Beschreibung von meinem Jekyll findet ihr auf meiner Homepage:

http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/cannondale-jekyll/

Grüße

Peter


----------



## cannondaleRR (29. Januar 2008)

In den letzten Wochen hat sich einiges getan, mein Jekyll hat ein paar neue Teile bekommen:


Neue Federgabel: Magura Laurin 130mm
Neue Bremsen: Shimano Deore XT 2008 203/160mm
Neue Laufräder: Mavic Crosstrail Disc

Sieht dann so aus:






Mehr Bilder und die ganze Ausstattung unter:
http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/cannondale-jekyll/

Die ganze Geschichte zum Umbau unter:
http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/pimp-my-jekyll/

Peter


----------



## 101 (29. Januar 2008)

Du hast sehr schicke Homepage!


----------



## kasseläner (16. August 2008)

Hallo,
dann will ich den Thread mal wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Hier meins, ein No Saint Angel LX disc, erst 1 1/2 Wochen jung *freu*:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhmhl (17. August 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal:

97-er Trek 8000 ZX mit diversen neueren Komponenten.


----------



## Tanic (12. Dezember 2008)

Um den Threat mal wieder zu beleben, ein No-Saint in seiner Heimat...


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur im Wald mitm Radl rumposen, mitfahren! 
>
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5389281#post5389281

*> 13.12.08 13Uhr Endhaltestelle StraBa 8/Hessenschanze*

Ach Ja, Bikes hab ich auch
z.B. Winterbike:


----------



## Tanic (13. Dezember 2008)

Tja, wenn ich net arbeiten müsste wäre es interessant.....


----------



## daniel77 (13. Dezember 2008)

Tanic schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich net arbeiten müsste wäre es interessant.....



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5391810#post5391810

neuer Tag, neue Chance


----------



## nilshei (7. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs, leider hab ich einen traurigen Grund euch mein Rad vorzustellen. Musste heute leider erschreckt feststellen das Mein Rad aus meinem Keller gestohlen wurde. Es handelt sich um ein seltenes Specialized Enduro Pro HT aus dem Jahre 2001. Es ist bestück mit den Originalteilen und zusätzlich einer Rock Shox Reba Team in Silber, neuen Deore XT 08 Bremsen und einem alten Syncros Vorbau. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen aufhaltet und dann gegebenfalls die Polizei ruft. Vielen Dank Nils
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/278186]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Ivery (2. März 2009)

Das Bike von Lockedup90 aus Kassel!


----------



## Lilphil95 (3. März 2009)

jaa das bike von lockedup 90 is das geilste 




das is mein norco six...hab es mir gebraucht gekauft da ich mir im moment noch kein ordentliches neues leisten kann...so ein IH SUNDAY kauf ich mir dann wenn ich nen job hab


----------



## Lilphil95 (3. März 2009)

******* man sieht das bild nich oder?!
wie fügt man die richtig ein?
hab auf grafik einfügen und dann die adresse?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (8. März 2009)

wenn man sich deine fotos anguckt, dann sieht man eben dein bike, macht dir keine sorgen  sieht gut aus.


----------



## Clooney (26. April 2009)

Lilphil95 schrieb:


> ******* man sieht das bild nich oder?!
> wie fügt man die richtig ein?
> hab auf grafik einfügen und dann die adresse?!


Hier dein Bike


----------



## 46nos (26. April 2009)

hier meins


----------



## Tanic (18. Mai 2009)

Naja, ist ja net viel los hier in Kassel. Dann eben noch mal meins ;-)






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

